# Annalade's Babies



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Annalades babies at 2weeks old.

Read about Annalade's story here:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10094

Green Boy









Orange Girl









Yellow Girl









More photos here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=47386&id=161573963897275


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They're all so cuteee!!
I think I'm in love with Yellow girl lol <3
Omg so cute.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the Yellow Girl... she looks like she'll be a light color!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my! They're all adorable. But yellow girl stole the show for me also


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are so tiny and so cute! Everyone seems to favor yellow girl, but for me it was green boy that stole my heart.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I LIKE THE GREEN BOY!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How funny! I liked Yellow girl too! But since no one has had Orange girl as their favorite yet, I will chose her.  You have to love the dark mask. 

Papilion - I'm sure your hand's are so happy - to be full of so many precious, special little ones.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable,thanks for sharing!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I like Orange Girls face. She is tasting you!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Little hugs to them all!!!

EEEP!! 

I'm so happy you are less than an hour from me, one day I'll have to adopt a little one or visit!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in love with the orange girl!  
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I love them all  The Yellow girl is as sweet as she looks and Orange girl is very sweet also 

Green Boy - hmm we have to wait and see if he changes lol


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

New Pics  I've been late on these but been oh so busy lol
Babies are 3 weeks and 5 days old.

Chalka (Yellow Girl) - Reserved for Randi 
"Sweet as can be and so trusting to sleep in my hand"









Orange Girl - Pending Reserved
"Just like her sister, sweet and trusting"









Green Boy - Available
"Just like his sisters, very sweet and trusting too"


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwwww, the sleepy eyes on the little boy are just so cute! What adorable babies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are so sweet sleeping in your hand! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I so wish I were closer to you, I would love to adopt the green boy! I'm so glad his personality finally came through, and it ended up being just as loving as his sisters.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

So babies have grown heaps and we are at 4 weeks and 4 days old

Green Boy - Available Still

















Chalka - Reserved Randi









Orange Girl - Reserved Kieller Family









Enjoy


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Why for must you be so far away?! I would love to adopt green boy!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Baby Hedgie ears have to be some of the cutest most adorable things ever. I think I could seriously snuggle with them all day if I could


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Green boy is so cute I don't know why no one wants him


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Green boy is so cute I don't know why no one wants him


I do, I do! I just live really far away...


----------

